# beer bottle/water bottle solution



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So I've been using Super Pet brand glass water bottles. They're pricey, but don't yellow, turn brittle or get chewed like plastic ones. But unfortunately, me and my mousery are located in a warehouse studio with poured concrete floors. So of course when I dropped one of my bottles the other day it shattered into a thousand pieces. But my best friend/roommate had an awesonme idea: "can't you screw the metal top onto another bottle?" Turns out you can! Since I'm a bit of a lush, I had beer bottles around the house, so now my mice are drinking out of this:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

recycling at it's best.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Its great when you can find a replacement  I had a load of rubber bungs with drippers on for lab bottles here but no bottles. I soon found out that very cheep tomato ketchup bottles made from glass were the right size for these rubber bungs and make great water bottles.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

that's an awesome little invention
it would make for a cool beer themed setup as well


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

TomOdell said:


> it would make for a cool beer themed setup as well


It would! My mice already love making homes out of cardboard 6-pack carriers laid on their sides.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

awesome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

best reason to drink more beer i ever heard!


----------



## Linda1468 (Dec 11, 2012)

besty74 said:


> best reason to drink more beer i ever heard!


Like anyone needs anymore reasons to drink! Or is that just me?

:lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what a fab idea


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love this! Very innovative, and a fun theme.  All you need is mini keg style mouse houses. They'd be set for life... without even realising it. :lol:


----------

